# someone save this primato...



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

no relation to seller...this frame needs to be rescued. I have three steel de rosa and wife says no more.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ROSA-22-5-FRAME-SET-COLUMBUS-TUBING-CAMPAG-HEADSET-/250707945915?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3a5f5ba9bb

Seller says mid 80s SL or SLX, but from the webbed bottom bracket I say early 90s Primato in EL/OS. Sizing looks to be about 56. Frame has been victim of a dodgy respray and neglect, but does look salvagable.


----------



## lozioste (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes Greg , but I think the model is a De Rosa Giro d'Italia
abused as a few , never seen this De Rosa type in total black


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll take your word for it, but how do tell apart the two models? I've seen both with webbed bottom brackets and EL/OS tubing.


----------



## lozioste (Aug 20, 2010)

oh no , I'm not so espert 
I thought it was the fork , but I seen that other Primato put it up , any way is strange 
that not even see the embossed heart.


----------



## karlobike (Jul 3, 2007)

This frame is a Primato 1993 type, you may recognize by the piece for the pump, welded on the steering tube.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

There are 4 people bidding on it with 4 days remaining. I'd say others know what it is and I'm sure the price will rise before all is said and done.

BTW. I have a NOS white Primato....circa 93-94 55cm, pearl white for sale, which I'll be posting with pics as soon as my camera gets in. $1,200 for anyone interested. Comes with box crown fork!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Frame has some serious rust issues. I don't think the photos tell the whole story there. I'd be concerned that a repainting and framesaver spray wouldn't be enough to save that frame.


----------

